# health insurance



## 2nzy (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi
I have been looking over the internet for health insurance for my family
is it best to get it from bank or insurer in thailand?
or anyone recommend a online insurer that is realisticly priced and reliable?
google brings up suspicious results so I would like to hear what expats reccomend?
cheap and reliable so no problems when health/accidents occur
cheers:confused2:


----------

